

IMSAI – The Computer Film Star of War Games - harel
http://www.imsai.net/movies/wargames.htm?r=2

======
Tloewald
I'm surprised that the IMSAI from Wargames would be valued at only $25,000 but
at that price it's far from the most valuable personal computer ever, for a
start there's the Appls I sold for roughly $400k at auction:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30447563](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30447563)

Another sold for nearly $1M:

[http://www.newsweek.com/1976-apple-1-computer-sells-
auction-...](http://www.newsweek.com/1976-apple-1-computer-sells-auction-
record-905000-279230)

~~~
harel
Apple has more current street cred i guess. The IMSAI is only valuable to
people who grew up on the film.

~~~
davelnewton
Or like the machine; I knew about them well before Wargames.

------
danmaz74
If I had money to throw away, I would gladly buy this computer. War Games is
by far the best "hacking" movie I remember from my childhood.

~~~
harel
Amen. I owe my career to that film, and I'd love to thank Matthew Broderick in
person one day over a raspberry pie or some pints. That movie was like a
revelation to me. All that computer stuff! And he got the girl! And he saved
the world! Gotta get me some of that sugar.

